# LED Monitor best



## macho84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi guys i am going to use mostly for gaming, movies and few other internal works. Mainly i need bright vivid colors reproduction and best quality on each frame. I had good gpu so running at FULL HD is must with HDMI . Max budget is 10k

Here are my choice and thoughts i had from other members in the forum and friends. I heard viewsonic and benq is good for gaming not sure why here we go for choice i found.

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Viewsonic+22inch+LED+Monitor+(VA2238wm)_C7P10465.html

or

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Benq+22inch+LED+Monitor+(G2222HDL)_C7P9160.html

or

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Dell++21.5inch+Full+HD+With+LED++Monitor+(ST2220M)_C7P9164.html

or 
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Benq+22inch+LED+Monitor+(V2210)_C7P9159.html

I also need the diffrence between the quality or response wise between DVI-D vs HDMI 1.3. Usually DVI-D AND HDMI both capable of transferring HD videos but which is best As there is no requirement for audio to be transfered as the monitor is not going to use. Unless its a 3d monitor is that HDMI will not make any diffrence.

If so i play a full HD BLURAY MOVIES would i be able to get the same quality as from HDMI in the DVI-D interface as most monitor either comes with just D-SUB and DVI-D 

For your information i had SAPPHIRE HD 5770 it has both DVI-D and HDMI 1.3 i believe. 

Let me your thoughts and suggestion on this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

For Full HD (1080p) both DVI & HDMI are same in quality.

but for 3D.I think HDMI is a must....


----------



## macho84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys i bought LG E2360V. Will post the pics and reviews once i received it.


----------

